# Macro shots of reef corals...



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

I am new to upper end photo taking world...but I thought I would share some of my macro shots of my reef corals in my tank. The thing about these is that you can not see this much detail with the naked eye, like the mouths of the coral or the zooanthale lines that you can see in some of them.























Hopefully some might enjoy these...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 17, 2008)

1 and 4 I like. Great clarity of the polyps.


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> 1 and 4 I like. Great clarity of the polyps.



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 17, 2008)

No worries, I have had great frustration's over such shots. Spent a LOT of time at the local aquariums, and of coral, I might have 4 shots to show for it, though I am shooting through the glass(tanks).


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> No worries, I have had great frustration's over such shots. Spent a LOT of time at the local aquariums, and of coral, I might have 4 shots to show for it, though I am shooting through the glass(tanks).



This was shot through my acrylic tank..so I know how that goes...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 17, 2008)

I see you have patience, lol

here are some of my sea life shots

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100006

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=107781

all through the glass, but as you'll see, no corals, lol.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 17, 2008)

Those are really, really nice! Now you just need a more subtle stamp.

-Shea


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I see you have patience, lol
> 
> here are some of my sea life shots
> 
> ...



Those are great...that grouper and clam are very nice!!! Fish are so hard to capture!!!!!


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Those are really, really nice! Now you just need a more subtle stamp.
> 
> -Shea


Thank you...can you explain what you mean by "stamp"...my name in the photos perhaps?


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 17, 2008)

> my name in the photos perhaps?


Yes, distract a bit from the awesomeness of the shots. I understand your concerns about intellectual property, but this is the Wild Wild Web.

I just now finished this one for my shots...  what do you see first?

-Shea


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Yes, distract a bit from the awesomeness of the shots. I understand your concerns about intellectual property, but this is the Wild Wild Web.
> 
> I just now finished this one for my shots...  what do you see first?
> 
> -Shea



I see your point, I might go with a thinner font in smaller size in the future...Thanks for the suggestion and you have some amazing shots on your site by the way!


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh thanks, I'm learning...  Keep an eye out as you surf watermarked and or copyrighted photographs to see how other people handle it.

-S :mrgreen:


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

Ls3D said:


> Oh thanks, I'm learning...  Keep an eye out as you surf watermarked and or copyrighted photographs to see how other people handle it.
> 
> -S :mrgreen:


That is a great I idea...I will make sure to do that.


----------



## Harmony (Jan 17, 2008)

Your watermark doesn't necessarily have to be smaller, perhaps just a different colour...

#1 is my fave... love the colour


----------



## fire34fighter (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree. Number 1 is awesome!


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 17, 2008)

I really like numbers 1 and 5.


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

Harmony said:


> Your watermark doesn't necessarily have to be smaller, perhaps just a different colour...
> 
> #1 is my fave... love the colour


Yeah, I might try and play with the color some...

Thank you, it is acanthastrea...they are very popular in the hobby right now.


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

fire34fighter said:


> I agree. Number 1 is awesome!


Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

photo_guy said:


> I really like numbers 1 and 5.



Thanks for the kind words!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm digging the first and last mostly for the full frame.  Particularly the last.  They are all very nice (except the aforementioned watermark).

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 17, 2008)

kundalini said:


> I'm digging the first and last mostly for the full frame.  Particularly the last.  They are all very nice (except the aforementioned watermark).
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



Thank you... As for the full frame, it is because those are really close to the glass (well tech. acrylic) of the tank, so I am able to get full frame shots the others are any where between 5"-20" away.


----------



## ksharlow (Jan 18, 2008)

What camera did you use? What is a water proof case or an underwater camera? Those are awesome.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 18, 2008)

a case(or housing) is just a water/air tight casing to shroud/house your camera, used for well, water sports and such. Some of them are really expensive, or else I would of had one for surfing, but it was like $1,300 for one for my camera.


----------



## ksharlow (Jan 18, 2008)

I didn't realize they were that expensive. I have noticed a photographer climbing out of the water before with a camera in a water proof casing hooked to his kiteboarding harness via a kite leash. I was amazed he trusted the water proof container but for that price, one would expect efficiency.


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 19, 2008)

ksharlow said:


> What camera did you use? What is a water proof case or an underwater camera? Those are awesome.



Thank you very much...it is not a case that goes around the entire camera it just goes around the lens... 

Very similar to this...http://www.melevsreef.com/topdown.html


----------



## Whateverhobb (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah these are beautiful.  I love the first one.  Colors are great.


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 19, 2008)

Whateverhobb said:


> Yeah these are beautiful.  I love the first one.  Colors are great.



Thank you very much!!!!!!!


----------



## IndieMe (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow those things have some amazing color!

Very clear and clean shots!


----------



## St. Agony (Jan 19, 2008)

IndieMe said:


> Wow those things have some amazing color!
> 
> Very clear and clean shots!


thank you very much and they really do have some amazing color, that is why I enjoy having a reef tank.


----------

